# PB Mobile Login Problem



## GTMOPC (Apr 1, 2009)

I was trying to post this in the "Login" forum but the New Post button was missing, so I guess that forum is closed for some reason. I can't seem to login on my Blackberry via either the Blackberry browser or the OperaMini browser. I just keep getting an incorrect login information prompt. Has anyone else had this issue on their phone/PDA/BB? If so are there any tips to resolve this issue? I've tried clearing the cache on both browsers as you would on a regular computer but that didn't work.

Also, is there an actual mobile address for PB or am I right in just navigating to the regular address?

Thanks ahead for any help!


----------



## Herald (Apr 1, 2009)

My iPhone works fine. Haven't had a problem with it since I bought the device.


----------



## GTMOPC (Apr 1, 2009)

Joshua said:


> You've broken the board, Travis. It's broken. You broke it.





My fears have been confirmed!!!! I knew it. 

I need a priest, I must confess this wickedness!


----------



## Herald (Apr 1, 2009)

GMcClain20 said:


> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> > You've broken the board, Travis. It's broken. You broke it.
> ...



You don't need a priest. Just get an iPhone. Come to think of it, isn't Apple the Whore of Babylon?


----------



## GTMOPC (Apr 1, 2009)

I dunno about the whore of Babylon but the iPhone is certainly the mark of the beast!


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 1, 2009)




----------

